# Cypripedium subtropicum from in vitro production



## Berthold (Oct 28, 2016)

A new culture attempt with non symbiotically produced seedlings.
The multishot seedlings point to application of hormones in the flask medium.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2016)

Looking good. Keep us posted.


----------



## naoki (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, I hope they will survive. It looks like pretty nice size seedlings. Have they been in the flask for a long time?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 4, 2016)

I think the key is the appropriate soil. Mine is slowly declining, I ve been keeping it alive for 3 years but smaller and smaller.However climate ( temp, humidity) is right. Maybe Mr. Canh can write few words about soil where he found this wonderful sp.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Mine is slowly declining, I ve been keeping it alive for 3 years but smaller and smaller.



Yes, that is the normal way of this species in an non mycorrhiza surrounding.
I hope that this seedlings produced without fungi are doing better, but I don't know jet.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 4, 2016)

Berthold said:


> Yes, that is the normal way of this species in an non mycorrhiza surrounding.
> I hope that this seedlings produced without fungi are doing better, but I don't know jet.



Yes, but you can keep this symbiosis if you know the soil where plant originates from.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Yes, but you can keep this symbiosis if you know the soil where plant originates from.



Not necessarily because the symbiosis can be depended of other living plants in the surrounding, so it can exist on living tree roots only. But I don't know.
We have it at some European orchids without green chlorophyll like Limodorum abortivum.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 12, 2017)

9 months later, 15 mm high already


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 31, 2017)

Very exciting! I hope to see good progress!


----------



## Berthold (Oct 15, 2017)

Plant is growing slowly but steadily.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 15, 2017)

Now that is progress! Is that mix kanuma and pumice? Keep it growing.:clap:


----------



## Berthold (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes it is, Tom. The leaves are poor of Chlorophyll but the direction of development is correct now. The leaves of that species seem to be long living, I mean some years


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 15, 2017)

Keep that plant alive! It is priceless!

Congratulations!


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 28, 2018)

Is there any good result?


----------



## Berthold (Feb 28, 2018)

No, no moving at all, no dead, no alive.


----------



## naoki (Feb 28, 2018)

Berthold said:


> No, no moving at all, no dead, no alive.



Is it possible for a plant to be not alive and not dead (other than a zombie, which is a fiction)? oke:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 28, 2018)

What I mean is that plant cells do not multiple and do not die.


----------

